# Jib/All-Mountain Freestyle.



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I am looking for a rocker board that is known for being good and really flexy for jibs, but also is durable and easy to play with everything on the whole mountain. I am really all about the flex. but i want to be able to fly through home made kickers and gnarly tree runs as well. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

so there are a few reallly important things to consider when buying a rocker/reverse camber board: 1. the amount and type of rocker (k2 has 3 different kinds, banana, burton has a few different kinds) 2. the flex (do you want a stiff or soft rocker?) and 3. shape

I have a Gnu with banana (and magnetraction) that has a moderate flex and is a directional twin....and it is my savior. I went from riding one board for jibbing, one for jumps, and one for powder, to just this one board its amazing.

My suggestions for particular boards to check out would be:
-Gnu Riders Choice BTX - banana and magnetraction. moderate flex. amazing board
-Gnu Park Pickle - banana, mtx, has an asymmetrical sidecut, like the old santa cruz boards (so pretty much you have a deeper heelside sidecut to make initiating and following through with heelside turns that much easier)..
-Capita Horrorscope - "flat-kick technology" is their name for reverse camber. pretty much its similar to banana technology (reverse camber between the feet, flat camber from the inserts to the nose/tail). its a little softer, but still really fun
-Lib Tech TRS or TRice BTX - just a little stiffer option than the other boards, definitely more towards the all mountain side of the spectrum


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

sweet deal thanks. do you have any thoughts on the 2010 Rome Pusher 1985 coming out this year. it has Rome's free reverse camber which seems really close to K2's all terrain rocker which is what i am looking for really. Well, at least when i rode my friends K2 Turbo Dream, that's exactly what it was. Ha. I just like my board to be pretty soft and play around with, but also can get some pop off tree run kickers. i am liking the pusher 1985. any other thoughts?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rome's reverse-free is nearly identical to mervin's banana rocker - the rockered area extends to the outside of the inserts whereas Banana is to the inside of the inserts


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

wow man thanks for the info cuz i was just seriously watching a few park pickle reviews and that board looks sick. It makes me very comfortable hearing that the Rome free reverse is identical. im stoked. You would not by any chance have heard anything about this new Rome Pusher 1985 have you?


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

its not identical. the boards are from 2 different companies so they won't ride the same, not to mention the difference in sidecut, mtx etc


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> I am looking for a rocker board that is known for being good and really flexy for jibs, but also is durable and easy to play with everything on the whole mountain. I am really all about the flex. but i want to be able to fly through home made kickers and gnarly tree runs as well. any suggestions?


Don't forget Never Summer! An Evo-R or SL-R will do the trick. I love my Evo! It rips groomers, park, ice, pow, moguls and butters as well as any of my other boards. Not to mention it's a tank!! 3 year warranty...I just beat the crap out of it!!!

If you need to stay in a tighter budget check out this years GNU Carbon Credit BTX. I have this years CHB, same board, but now they're BTX!!! I love that board, it rips for the $$$!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Don't forget Never Summer! An Evo-R or SL-R will do the trick. I love my Evo! It rips groomers, park, ice, pow, moguls and butters as well as any of my other boards. Not to mention it's a tank!! 3 year warranty...I just beat the crap out of it!!!
> 
> If you need to stay in a tighter budget check out this years GNU Carbon Credit BTX. I have this years CHB, same board, but now they're BTX!!! I love that board, it rips for the $$$!


i would agree that if you have the money that the evo-r is a great board to check out. ever since the first run on mine i've loved it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

sweet. isnt that more of a park board though?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> I am looking for a rocker board that is known for being good and really flexy for jibs, but also is durable and easy to play with everything on the whole mountain. I am really all about the flex. but i want to be able to fly through home made kickers and gnarly tree runs as well. any suggestions?


It's not a park only board by any means...By this description ^ an Evo-R would totally do the trick. It's Rocker/Camber and a vario sidecut. I feel comfortable charging on it. It kicks ass in pow. Runs the groomers fine. Fast flattracking, you can take it anywhere!! I can ride mine EVERY day!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> sweet. isnt that more of a park board though?


isn't that what you asked for?? yes its a park board and it can handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

sweet deal. yeah i acutally looked into that a little while back, but then i ws reading reviews about how it is mainly a park board. i mean i like park. but i like groomers and backcountry too. what size you have? 156 is what i am thinking


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> Don't forget Never Summer! An Evo-R or SL-R will do the trick. I love my Evo! It rips groomers, park, ice, pow, moguls and butters as well as any of my other boards. Not to mention it's a tank!! 3 year warranty...I just beat the crap out of it!!!


Never summer also has the Circuit R coming out this year too. Closer to the banana in terms of flex but with more pop. From what I've heard it's pretty much a K2 Jibpan with magnatraction (only better).

Right now I'm torn between getting another skate banana or the never summer. All the mervin boards i've run into for the last two years split the shit out of their topsheet. I had mine repaired 4 times. BUT The never summer boards are traditionally heavier. Hopefully I can make a final decision after some demo time.

Unless BA is reading this and know the weight/sizes of the Circuit that is


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

my evo is a 151 but i also weigh 150lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah. i am almost 6'2" and 175 so i am thinking 156-157, but idk where i can find the 2010 never summer info


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

look at least years info, im not sure if they changed much if anything. if they did im sure BA will let us know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, thats what i did. it really seems sweet. i dont know. i am liking the new Rome Pusher '85. the evo seems pretty nice though


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Never Summers always seem to run small for there size too.I am 6', 180lbs and ride a 158 Evo. My 158 Evo is a tad bit shorter then my 156 GNU CHB MTX. Sizing also depensds on what you want to do. i wish I would have got a shorter Evo but the length really helps when im riding the mtn. The NS is usally heavy in comparison to others but my EvoR doesn't seem so. It feels about exactly the same as the CHB. Weight isn't a big issue IMO other then on paper. Bindings can make up for it a LOT too!

I almost forgot about that new Circuit....I've been to caught up in trying to find a Pickle for a demo lol. That may be a good choice as well.

Here is a link on Shannon's page to the 2010 NS's...Pics at SIA and some catalog images. Shayboarder.com – The World of Snowboarding Through Fembot Eyes » Blog Archive » Never Summer Snowboards 2009-2010


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

hmmm, interesting. well idk. seems like great boards. i just dont know if i wanna risk my money on something i dont knwo much about. ha the sl-r seems sweet.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Try and demo one if you can. A LOT of my friends and a couple co workers have the SL-R. they like it..I haven't rode one but its very similar to the Evo with a little stiffer flex and more damping from what I understand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, the problem is i am in WA and there is no more snow anywhere that i know of ha. it sounds sweet. another thing i have is that NS is not a super big popular brand. dont get me wrong. board is prolly great, i am not saying anythign about that. its just with a brand liek capita or rome you know you are getting quality performance that you want. how does Never Summer compare


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> yeah, the problem is i am in WA and there is no more snow anywhere that i know of ha. it sounds sweet. another thing i have is that NS is not a super big popular brand. dont get me wrong. board is prolly great, i am not saying anythign about that. its just with a brand liek capita or rome you know you are getting quality performance that you want. how does Never Summer compare


Well that is not something I would worry about. They are not made in some hippie Coloradins barn. They are a BIG company and have made great boards for a LONG time. Just go to ANY slope in CO and count the glowing green bases on the way up the lift!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jibkingJ said:


> yeah, the problem is i am in WA and there is no more snow anywhere that i know of ha. it sounds sweet. another thing i have is that NS is not a super big popular brand. dont get me wrong. board is prolly great, i am not saying anythign about that. its just with a brand liek capita or rome you know you are getting quality performance that you want. how does Never Summer compare



just because you haven't heard of the company doesn't means its not big. i personally think NS is a better quality company then capita and rome. plus you get the 3 year warranty when most company's only do 1. their boards are solid.period.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the dudes that run the company and really nice too. i blew my edge out early in the season(not a defect on the board, there was a defect in the rail i hit. screw was sticking out) and i called them up, emailed a pic of the damage and they told me to send it in. got it back a little while later with a brand new edge and they fixed up the base perfectly, for FREE(other then shipping charges obviously).


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

ok. tight .............


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Have no reserve when it comes to Never Summer. They are a tad pricey but are worth more than the money you pay for them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Rome Artifact 1985. This deck is pretty dope. Super flexy and just a great board for the cash. The Evo-R would be your best bet if you have the cash. I'm hoping I can get my hands on one this season... The graphics are super clean.. Good luck on your board hunt man. You can't really go wrong with any of the decks everyone has mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah. NS see pretty sick. I think i am going with the Rome Pusher '85 for now though. It seems about right. Any thoughts? All the reviews i read have been awesome and Shay said its very much a good choice.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ShredCopper said:


> Rome Artifact 1985. This deck is pretty dope. Super flexy and just a great board for the cash. The Evo-R would be your best bet if you have the cash. I'm hoping I can get my hands on one this season... The graphics are super clean.. Good luck on your board hunt man. You can't really go wrong with any of the decks everyone has mentioned.


I bet an artifact with a rocker is fuckin fun! I still hate how easy it is to completely destroy the edges on that board in no time flat. Im suprised my artifact even has edges after last season. I know thats what they are kind of designed to do though. I mostly hit rocks trees and stumps with mine lol. It TOOK A TON OF ABUSE for a $200 board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> I bet an artifact with a rocker is fuckin fun! I still hate how easy it is to completely destroy the edges on that board in no time flat. Im suprised my artifact even has edges after last season. I know thats what they are kind of designed to do though. I mostly hit rocks trees and stumps with mine lol. It TOOK A TON OF ABUSE for a $200 board.


Yea my Artifact held up better than expected. I don't think there is a more fun deck than the Artifact 85'. It's so fun and easy to butter and hit jibs on. I have an Agent too but I'm not a huge fan. It seems to be a little wider and heavier than I like. Can't wait for the 2010 line to come out!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah, the 2010 line seems sick. so you have an opinion on the pusher '85? and do you know when the 2010 line comes out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

how does the park pickle do in powder?


----------

